# Buck with a testicle problem



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

I have an angora buck with a swollen testicle. It's only one, but it is probably 3 times the normal size and feels almost hard (but not rock hard). It is not hot to the touch, no strange colors, does not appear to be painful to him. Other than the obvious size abnormality, I can't find anything wrong with it and it doesn't seem to bother him.

The other testicle is a mystery as well. He may be pulling it inside when I flip him on his back, but I cannot confirm its location. 

This buck has successfully produced litters for me in the past - the most recent being this past spring. I know he USED to have two normal sized testicles. Unfortunately, I cannot say for sure how long he has been this way. He has great fur that never mats up or tangles so I don't brush him daily. I do brush him and handle him to check for tangles, but it's infrequent since he never has fur problems.

Is it possible that both testicles have somehow gotten stuck in the same scrotum? Any other ideas what the problem may be? I am assuming at this point that he is incapable of producing future litters but if anyone else has experience with this and can tell me otherwise, I would be glad to hear it!


----------



## Treewhisper (Nov 24, 2010)

If its an infection in the testicle or epididmyitiis it would be swollen, red and angry appearing which it is not. If a testicle is 2-3 times the size of the other testicle but otherwise appears normal its probably a hydrocele which is a collection of clear fluid in the testicle which is benign. If the testicle gets "stuck" or twisted it would cut off the blood supply and appear red, warm and angry and the buck would obviously be in a heck of alot of pain. 

Your buck should still easily be able to produce sperm. If for some remote reason the swollen testicle isnt working, he still has the other testicle which is working fine. Go ahead and breed him and see what happens. If you throw him in and he's doing the deed like a champ then its obviously not causing him any pain or inconvenience.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I had a Giant Chin buck develop a huge testicle when he got to be approx. 1 1/2 years old. I actually spent the money and had a vet look at it. His was a hernia which allowed fluid to build up in the testicle. I had him put down reluctantly (very sweet temperment) but the vet assured me that I did not want to use him for breeding since it can be genetic. Nuetering wasn't an option for me - too expensive and our rabbits are really here to "work" for us and put meat in the freezer.


----------

